# Please Help ... Parasites?



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

I had origionaly posted about my deformed platy fry. Someone had mentioned they had a similar situation and treated for parasites and never had an issue again.

I never thought anything of it as I have a rather persistant male. It was forever going after one of my females. She started dropping weight and now hides under the piece of driftwood. She still is very skinny. Gills look slightly reddish. Clamped fins. When I had removed her to look closer she almost had a leathery skin appearance. I do occassionaly see white stringy poop but when I go to post something it goes back to normal colour.

What is wrong?
What do I treat with?
Is it safe for everyone within the tank;

Tank size: 15g (fry in 5.5g)
pH: 6.4 - 6.6
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 30
kH: ?
gH: ?
tank temp: 26C

*Fish Symptoms (include full description including lesion, color, location, fish behavior):*
She started dropping weight and now hides under the piece of driftwood. She still is very skinny. Gills look slightly reddish. Clamped fins. When I had removed her to look closer she almost had a leathery skin appearance. I do occassionaly see white stringy poop but when I go to post something it goes back to normal colour.

*Volume and Frequency of water changes:*
once a week minimum - 30%

*Chemical Additives or Media in your tank:*
Prime

*Tank inhabitants:*
1 x lyretail molly
3 x asst'd platy
1 x l201 hypancistrus contraden (baby)
1 x gold mystery snail

*Recent additions to your tank (living or decoration):*
nothing when symptoms appeared

*Exposure to chemicals:*
not that I'm aware of

*Tank Age (How long the tank has been up and running)*
since July 2011

*Recent Events in the tank*
had an ammonia spike the week of Christmas (0.5 dropped to 0.25, lasted 3 days with water changes)

*Digital photo* 
the fish showing symptoms
before ( late Oct, early Nov)
http://i39.tinypic.com/28cm6wl.jpg

these are from Dec 29th
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Could possibly be bacterial too. Try maracyn 2 it worked for me when ihad a similar case like yours hope this helps


----------

